# 4 and Rota Nats, NZ, Rips promo girls at the show....



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's a few more pix from last weekends event.

The Redline/Turbosmart trade stand the 240z was on with 3 other cars won best trade stand at the show and our drift car was the quickest of the drifters at the strip on the sunday so Dre (LUN1TK) is pretty happy about that, well done to him for keeping it off the wall, mad bastard he is sideways all the way.:thumbsup:

Sorry about the size of some of the pix but I thought some of you old pervs might want a close up look at some of them.......








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

More:







[/URL][/IMG]

And here's "Smooth Eddie" our tow guy, looking happy in his work, lol







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

HMmmmm... i did not know you had a 182 cubic inch engine.... nice info mate! good to lear something new! 

Asim


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

where's the pics of the cars Rob and that last pic,be careful Rob,that's your steering hand.haha.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

There's no cars in those pics,all I see are legs and boobs and unmentionables,I need a drink.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Why do they have to wear pants


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

^ No

Nice one Rob...any more of the beefy blonde? You know, for scientific purposes mate


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Rob that look is priceless 



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> Rob that look is priceless


Classic:clap:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> Rob that look is priceless




Yeah...............he looks like he just won the lottery :bowdown1:




:chuckle:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

But the Chick doesn't look to happy about it 

Marc


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

looks like the guys hand is on her breast?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

this would be an ideal wallpaper (photo shop out the dude in the background ) if it was bigger come on rob !! get your finger out !!!!! bigger picture plz 










oh and please tell is she blond or brunette after studying it long and hard i still can't tell :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Satansbodyguard said:


> this would be an ideal wallpaper (photo shop out the dude in the background ) if it was bigger come on rob !! get your finger out !!!!! bigger picture plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I could tell you, seeing as it was me that air-brushed some knickers on her with photoshop. But I think it's better if I just leave it to your imagination :thumbsup:



But, if you look close enough.................................



:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

For christ sake Chris, don't post those other pix I sent you here or anywhere else, some of these girls have boyfriends and husbands!!

Nice chop job though, and although you'd never have been able to tell from the pre chop pic :bowdown1::chuckle:opcorn: , she is one of the blonde's.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stachi said:


> But the Chick doesn't look to happy about it
> 
> Marc


That chick is my Mrs of 14 years, I assure you she is very un-impressed with just about everything I do these days, lol.

Tits and wheels............you know the rest...

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Those pics aren't going anywhere, Rob. 




:bowdown1:  :smokin: :chuckle: :thumbsup:






Incidentally, I was looking online for some New Zealand Performance Cars videos, so I typed nzpz into Google and this site came up. 

NZPC



Is this how you guys finance your racing?


:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Whahahahahhahahhhaha, I'd be a worn out old man long before I could make enough money to even enter a race if I had to finance it doing that mate!!!

Funny find though, I'll be sure to tell the boys at NZPC about their double lives.

Rob


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

More here


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> More here



Nice to see some proper rubber on your car Rob!!

You not out to play this weekend?

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Nice to see some proper rubber on your car Rob!!
> 
> You not out to play this weekend?
> 
> Rob


The MTs are great, we've actually gone to a much narrower tyre, these are only 13 inches wide instead of the Hoosiers which were 16.5 inches wide.

Reece now runs 4 x 11.5s so although the tyres on the 240z look big in the pic they are actually only slightly wider than can be run on the rear of a GTR.

Weekend just gone was at Masterton which is a real long haul for us and its on an airfield so we decided not to go.

We had very poor 60fts and ALOT of top end wheelspin last time out and still did 8.23 @ 168.5 so fingers crossed we get a good strip next time out.

Next one is a championship event at Taupo (high altitude) this comming Saturday, then the following weekend a championship event back at Meremere, so if we can improve at Taupo we'll have a good shot of doing better at Meremere the following weekend.

Rob


----------

